# Sage SDC450BSS the Precision Brewer Coffee Maker



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Is anyone else consider purchasing one of these when they finally get relseased on the 1st of Febuary?

Finding I have less and less time between little ones, working on the house and work to get a quick cup of coffee done, so very much tempted by one of these.

Reviews of the Breville named ones seem very positive.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see how it compares to the Behmor Brazen Plus. Being from Sage I wouldn't be surprised to see a widely fluctuating price so would be inclined to wait for a sale if getting one.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Seems to have been delayed again.


----------

